# stupid question?



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

as long as it's a 100% lace up boot (no lace-lock on tongue), I guess you could do it. The problems are going to be a lack of comfort in the tongue area (no padding) and, since there's a snow gasket/barrier attached to the tongue, water from melting snow will get in the boot. I usually never recommend used boots, but this experiment looks like the possible exception.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Only 20 inches around and they couldn't get it to fit? That's bullshit I once worked on a boot where the woman was 24 inches around and it only took about 2 hours of work to get her in a boot that fit her foot lengthwise and still accomodated the wider calf. Also props on losing that much weight I know how tough that is dropped from 280 to 165. 

What I would personally look for is a low cut boot. I think it was either Salomon or Ride that had a boot with a low cut in the back for bigger calves and had a piece that was attached with elastic so it would bow out. If you can find a boot like that I would cut the elastic so this bonus piece pops out, then put in a heel wedge to raise you up slightly to fit your calf. Or you could try to find a liner-less boot they do exist I think Deeluxe makes an adult one and maybe Salomon. Or food for thought check out the DC park boot the liner itself only goes up to the ankle except on the tongue of the boot and with a heel wedge you might fit OK in the boot.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I will chime in a little bit. I lost 50 pounds so that I could learn to snowboard back in 2010 and I skied a few years prior to losing weight and I had a hell of a time finding ski boots to fit - I have HUGE calves also - always have and still do. I finally found ONE pair of ski boots that I could actually wear but my husband modified them to fit me to my liking. It got me to learn to ski, somewhat, but I just could never progress past the blue runs on skis so I tried snowboarding in 2010 with my goal to lose 50 pounds and turn 50 all in the same year AND try to learn to snowboard. Even with my large calves my hard part was my size 6 1/2 EEE (triple E wide feet). Finally two weeks ago tried some Ride Sash Boa boots and they are wide enough and fit great. They fit my calves, but in your case, I would say do whatever you feel you need to do or modify them to work for you. FYI I also worried about how to get up from the sitting position on a snowboard as I have very week knees and not nimble like the old days. My husband rigged me up up a "handle" attached to one of my bindings and I pull on the hand and can stand up that way. I can roll over and stand up on my toe edge now, but when I was learning it was hard for me to start on my toe edge and to turn to heelside - this handle thing really help me. If you want to watch my learning to snowboard and laugh at my falls, here you go!

Wishing you luck and have fun!!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with BurtonAvenger's post above mine - read it after I posted. Thanks for your suggestions BurtonAvenger!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


>


My god, how many jackets do you have amiga?


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have to admit I am an Ebay junkie! I will buy anything for $20 or less. They are all different thicknesses as we are in California so it can be really cold or really warm and some don't have liners and some do. What's funny is you are not the first one to comment on the jackets - I never noticed - shows how much I'm used to them! lol I get bored wearing the same thing every weekend! lol 





Noreaster said:


> My god, how many jackets do you have amiga?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> I have to admit I am an Ebay junkie! I will buy anything for $20 or less. They are all different thicknesses as we are in California so it can be really cold or really warm and some don't have liners and some do. What's funny is you are not the first one to comment on the jackets - I never noticed - shows how much I'm used to them! lol I get bored wearing the same thing every weekend! lol



Well, you look stylish.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

in the beginning, someone could have saved your butt a lot of bruising by telling you to use your edges. That flat basing part was hard to watch...but it definitely looks like you're getting it


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

[edit added] ...after re-reading your OP, I might have misunderstood what you wanted to do. R you looking to ski or snowboard? My boot comments only apply to SB boots! (Cuz I kno _squat_ about ski equip! and only little more than that about snowboarding!) 



BurtonAvenger said:


> Only 20 inches around and they couldn't get it to fit? That's bullshit,..


I have to agree with BA, that sounds like BS! Measured my own calf & it's 18" and I'm not having any trouble finding boots that fit the calf,.. I can't imagine another 2" would be _that_ difficult to accommodate? Of course I'm no expert at all, but BA is!!! I think maybe you just got a couple of lazy D%#K heads.



BurtonAvenger said:


> ...Also props on losing that much weight I know how tough that is dropped from 280 to 165.


:thumbsup: Yup!! :thumbsup: *Way to go Jennifer*,.. In 2009, I lost 120 lb. Went from 315 to 195! (_...although some days snowboarding, I miss that extra padding on my backside!!!_) :laugh:  Kudos to U2, BA!!! 

I developed an arthritic condition that was being treated with steroids & I went from my usual tubby 270-280 to a whopping 315 without eating a _single_ _extra_ donut or pizza pie!!

heres the proof: 








Discovered snowboarding in 2011 and have been seriously hooked since!!
Don't give up, find someone who will help you to get into the right boots & gear,.. don't let anyone discourage you!! First time you get a decent slide down that hill,.. you will be _SO STOKED!!!!_ :yahoo: :laugh: :yahoo:


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

women have lower calves than guys. my gf had luck with NorthWave boots.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

> I developed an arthritic condition that was being treated with steroids & I went from my usual tubby 270-280 to a whopping 315 without eating a _single_ _extra_ donut or pizza pie!!
> 
> heres the proof:
> View attachment 9298
> ...


That's awesome, I love seein' old guys on the hill:cheeky4: Whenever I see one, I make sure I tell 'em that I love seein' old guys out there:eusa_clap:
Ah, I just fuckin' wit chya!!! I'm pushin' 40hmy::blush:

But ah...... To tell you the truth, you look happier than a pig in shit, on the left.


TT


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Man, crazy props to the OP, BA and Chomps. Serious respect. :bowdown:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Man, crazy props to the OP, BA and Chomps. Serious respect. :bowdown:


for real. I dropped 40 pounds since last year and it's been tough. Couldn't imagine losing 3x that in the same time period. Mad props to all of you.:eusa_clap:


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much. 

I was wanting to ski originally...but with the boot issue (plus the fact that my husband got sooooo excited when I mentioned I might try snowboarding) I decided to go ahead and try snowboarding this year. Honestly I only chose to try to ski first because it looks easier.  

One of the bootfitters really did try to get me into a boot. He was really nice and really seemed to want to help. I think the problem might also be that my leg does not taper a whole lot toward the ankle either. I dont know. But I agree that there has to be some sort of a solution...dont know if it was just being lazy or just not knowing what to do. 

I found a pair of used womens Burton boots on Craigslist last night for only $10. So my husband is going to pick them up for me today and I will do my experimenting on those. No point in buying nice new boots to mess with until I am sure that I can make this work. 

I was blessed with crazy big muscles in my legs...plus I still have a lot of weight left to lose. I started at 350 pounds back in August. I am down under 240 now. My weight gain WAS my fault. I ate to much and didnt get any movement in. I am still working my behind off to get rid of the rest of my weight, and it is not easy. But it is sooooo worth it. I couldnt even walk from my house to the car without getting winded before. I couldnt get from the car to the ski resort without taking several breaks. Now I can walk for miles and am actually excited about being active. 

Thank you all so much for the advice, encouragement, and for just being so nice. My husband was sure I was going to get some mean weight related comments when I posted about this online, I am happy he was wrong. There was another forum where a girl asked about boots for large legs and was told that no one wants to see fatties up at the ski resort. Glad I came here instead.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> I was wanting to ski originally...but with the boot issue (plus the fact that my husband got sooooo excited when I mentioned I might try snowboarding) I decided to go ahead and try snowboarding this year. Honestly I only chose to try to ski first because it looks easier.
> 
> ...


well typically we're all a bunch of assholes, so I don't know how you ended up with nice encouragement

in all seriousness, props to you for working towards your goal. It only gets easier...once you start getting even more active and see the changes you'll get even more jacked up about staying fit. It's a good cycle to be in for sure.

I think grabbing some boots for cheap was a great idea. Be aware though, that if you continue to lose weight you're going to have to get new boards on top of better fitting clothes. That's a good problem to have though


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I was wanting to ski originally...but with the boot issue (plus the fact that my husband got sooooo excited when I mentioned I might try snowboarding) I decided to go ahead and try snowboarding this year. Honestly I only chose to try to ski first because it looks easier.
> 
> There was another forum where a girl asked about boots for large legs and was told that no one wants to see fatties up at the ski resort. Glad I came here instead.


Hopefully you get the right solution for you! I must say that while snowboarding is a bit of a foreign feeling at first, I think the learning curve is more fun with boarding. After the first few days of sore knees, wrists, butt, etc. it all becomes really fun. And when you wipe out there's no "yard sale" of skis and poles spread all over the hill! :yahoo: Trust me I wipe out every day on the hill and I've been boarding for 21 years now.

I guess with every sport you'll get the douche bags. I'm sure some people laugh at my gear sometimes, but as long as you're there to get some fresh air, exersize, and fun, who cares what people say?

Just don't get a gopro and mount it to the top of your helmet cause I make fun of those guys. :cheeky4:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

if you posted on some other forum, some immature asshole might've tried to make himself look like a comedian at your expense, but I'm guessing people on this site are a bit more mature and more advanced snowboarders. 

Just remember to use your edges from the start...sliding flat on the base can be kinda sketchy even for more advanced riders.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

extra0 said:


> if you posted on some other forum, some immature asshole might've tried to make himself look like a comedian at your expense, but I'm guessing people on this site are a bit more mature and more advanced snowboarders.
> 
> Just remember to use your edges from the start...sliding flat on the base can be kinda sketchy even for more advanced riders.


Are you saying I'm mature? I know I'm advanced I have hair on my dangler.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

extra0 said:


> if you posted on some other forum, some immature asshole might've tried to make himself look like a comedian at your expense, but I'm guessing people on this site are a bit more mature and more advanced snowboarders.


You guessed wrong!!! Lotsa immaturity here... For some odd reason this forum is balanced though, between the noobs, the sarcastics, the veterans, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> You guessed wrong!!! Lotsa immaturity here... For some odd reason this forum is balanced though, between the noobs, the sarcastics, the veterans, etc. etc. etc.


Fuck off you hairy wildabest drummer! Back in your hole!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

One thing that I'm kinda surprised didn't get mentioned yet,..

_Lessons!!!!_ By all means, make sure you take a couple of lessons!!! This is in no way any kind of slam against your husband, his willingness or ability to teach, his patience, or anything like that. But lessons from a good instructor will make things s-o-o-o much easier (_...on your body & relationship!_)  in the beginning!!!

Let us know how the used boot experiment goes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> One thing that I'm kinda surprised didn't get mentioned yet,..
> 
> _Lessons!!!!_ By all means, make sure you take a couple of lessons!!! This is in no way any kind of slam against your husband, his willingness or ability to teach, his patience, or anything like that. But lessons from a good instructor will make things s-o-o-o much easier (_...on your body & relationship!_)  in the beginning!!!
> 
> Let us know how the used boot experiment goes!! :thumbsup:



Definatly taking some lessons. I love my husband and he has been boarding for like 20 years...but I dont think him playing instructor would be great for our marriage.  

Plus the resort we go to has a deal where if you take 3 lessons you can get a season pass for only $65. That is a great deal considering what they usually charge. 

The boots actually surpised me! They are a half size bigger than I would normally wear, but they dont feel loose at all. I can actually get them to close without cutting them up. I almost cried. It is a pretty tight fit, but it works. I swear I tried on at least 10 different snowboarding boots in the store and not one even came close to closing. I was shocked when I put these on and they closed. Plus I am still losing weight....so it will only get better. 

Can you put a heal lift in like you can with ski boots?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can just put it under the footbed in the boot not on top of it. Just be aware this will pull your toe away from the end of the boot and might cause problems down there in the long run but for the level you're at I don't foresee it being a problem.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck off you hairy wildabest drummer! Back in your hole!


NEVER!!! How'd you know I was talking about you when I said there was lotsa immaturity? :yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> NEVER!!! How'd you know I was talking about you when I said there was lotsa immaturity? :yahoo:


The world revolves around me, I know everything said on here is about me!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jennifer said:


> Definatly taking some lessons. I love my husband and he has been boarding for like 20 years...but I dont think him playing instructor would be great for our marriage.
> 
> Plus the resort we go to has a deal where if you take 3 lessons you can get a season pass for only $65. That is a great deal considering what they usually charge.
> 
> ...


Good deal on the lessons!! You're already proving you've got more sense than a lot of us here!  Great news about the boots too!! You didn't mention where u will b riding and taking your lessons, but if the weather there cooperates, try and go when u got fresh(ish) snow rather than icy!! I learned on icy!! (...hell, in 1-1/2 years I've only ridden mostly ice!) 

Your backside will thank you for it!!!  

[later edit, ]
BTW,.. While those last 35-40 lbs were the result of the steroids, (...those friggin things even put fat on my scalp!!! ) I didn't get to 280 without knowin the pizza guy's number by heart!!! Don't b too rough on urself about how u got there, focus on how GREAT it feels to b leavin that behind!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The world revolves around me, I know everything said on here is about me!


You're from Toronto? :dunno: lol


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

2 things.

1 i can offer no input on boots sorry

2. Congrats on everything you've achieved so far and welcome to a fantasticly fun activity. Yesterday i taught my two best friends to snowboard, took them to a hill for the first time, seeing their faces when they realised they were getting the hang of it was a wicked moment for me. best of luck with it all! hope you enjoy it


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Today was day one! Went and took my first lesson. They had snow like 2-3 days ago. It was awesome!!! Loved it. We stopped on the way to get me some goggles and a new pair of gloves (I somehow lost a brand new pair that I never even got to wear a week ago when we went up)....and we somehow left the store with a snowboard and bindings as well. lol. My husband loves me. I think he was just excited about snowboard shopping, since he doesnt need to get himself a new one. He has 3, and his latest was over $600...so he wont be getting a new one for a while.  

The boots were VERY uncomfortable though. I lost feeling in my toes at a certain point. But I will experiment a bit and do some more looking around for the perfect boot for me. 

I will say that I am sooooo sore! Seriously used muscles I have not made use of before. Only fell 3 times, I count that as a win. One fall looked pretty bad I guess. I had 2 lift operators and my instructor come running all freaked out asking if I was ok. I was fine. Jumped right back up. Though I do feel it in my arm now. 

Thank you all for being so supportive and awesome. I had a great time and will be heading back up next week.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> You're from Toronto? :dunno: lol


Bwaaaahahahahaha!

Q: How does a Torontonian screw in a light bulb?
A: They just hold it in place and wait for the world to revolve around them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jennifer, if you push yourself at all, you'll fall a lot more. But most of the time it'll look a lot worse than it is. Watch out for hardpack days though. Adjust your riding on those days.

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Jennifer - I am SO STOKED FOR YOU!! Glad you like it and only 3 falls - I am soooo jealous of you! I do know what you mean about muscles you never knew you had hurting. I work out on an Eliptical for 1/2 an hour and spin for 1/2 an hour every day at home which has helped my endurance on the slopes - at my age that is! lol I then do 45 minutes of stretching and floor exercises - and it has helped. 

But kudos to you and glad you love it! Keep posting your progress!
Vicki



jennifer said:


> Today was day one! Went and took my first lesson. They had snow like 2-3 days ago. It was awesome!!! Loved it. We stopped on the way to get me some goggles and a new pair of gloves (I somehow lost a brand new pair that I never even got to wear a week ago when we went up)....and we somehow left the store with a snowboard and bindings as well. lol. My husband loves me. I think he was just excited about snowboard shopping, since he doesnt need to get himself a new one. He has 3, and his latest was over $600...so he wont be getting a new one for a while.
> 
> The boots were VERY uncomfortable though. I lost feeling in my toes at a certain point. But I will experiment a bit and do some more looking around for the perfect boot for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jennifer said:


> Today was day one! Went and took my first lesson. They had snow like 2-3 days ago. It was awesome!!! Loved it. We stopped on the way to get me some goggles and a new pair of gloves (I somehow lost a brand new pair that I never even got to wear a week ago when we went up)....and we somehow left the store with a snowboard and bindings as well.


...Funny how that seems to happen like that!!  (...I wonder, do first time skiers do the same thing? Run right out & buy a shiton of gear before or after their 1st-2nd time out??) :laugh: Welcome to the "Addiction" is Right!! 




jennifer said:


> ...The boots were VERY uncomfortable though. I lost feeling in my toes at a certain point. But I will experiment a bit and do some more looking around for the perfect boot for me.


If you read around this forum a bit, you'll discover that _that_ issue, is pretty common even among folks without the special fit issues you had! Don't worry, I went thru 3-4 pairs before finding ones that fit comfortably for me! (...Oh, FYI, you want to watch just how tight you are synching the boots & your bindings. NooB's like me & others sometimes go *WAY* too tight on both at first, and that will cause a LOT of foot pain problems! If you're doing the same, that may NOT b a boot fit issue!!!)



jennifer said:


> I will say that I am sooooo sore! Seriously used muscles I have not made use of before. Only fell 3 times, I count that as a win. One fall looked pretty bad I guess. I had 2 lift operators and my instructor come running all freaked out asking if I was ok. I was fine. Jumped right back up...
> 
> Thank you all for being so supportive and awesome. I had a great time and will be heading back up next week.



...Only fell 3 times?? I think anyone here would count that as a BIG win!!! 
*AWSOME JENNIFER!!!!!* :yahoo: :wavetowel2: :yahoo:
...day after my first time, inside of my thighs hurt S-o-o-o bad!! Couldn't lift my legs to put on pants!  Had to flatten them out on the floor & step into them!! (...won't tell you what I had to do to get the socks on!)  Next time out you won't be as sore afterwards!!!

_WAY TO GO!!!!_ Seeya on the slopes!!!!!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Great job Jennifer! On the weight loss and the diligence to get out there and ride!

3 falls? That's a lot better than I did on my first try out...lol. I was winded just trying to stand still without falling.

Can't wait to hear more of your progression. Keep it up!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I will say that I am sooooo sore! Seriously used muscles I have not made use of before. Only fell 3 times, I count that as a win.


Awesome! Just remember that falls aren't a measure of success. If you fall 4 times next time out it just means you're trying that much harder. I remember my girlfriend used to get really upset with herself when she fell... I still tell her that falling is a normal part of a snowboarding day. Falling does NOT equal failing. 

Have fun!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> You're from Toronto? :dunno: lol


No but I went there once it fucking sucked so I shit on it and left.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jennifer
Great to hear you had a lesson and got started. It took me a while to get down the hill (and off the lift) without falling. Lessons really helped. I hope you find the right boots soon and someone to work on them if necessary.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Awesome! Just remember that falls aren't a measure of success. If you fall 4 times next time out it just means you're trying that much harder. I remember my girlfriend used to get really upset with herself when she fell... I still tell her that falling is a normal part of a snowboarding day. Falling does NOT equal failing.
> 
> Have fun!




I laughed so hard every time I fell. It really doesnt bother me. I actually expected to fall a lot more...and I know there will be a whole lot more falling in my next 2 lessons. I am just happy to be out there doing it at all, because 4 months ago I could not have even walked all the way to the bunny hill if my life depended on it. 

For me anything beyond that walk is sheer success. The fact that I can walk to the hill while carrying all my own gear just makes my day. I dont really look forward to falling, but it doesnt bother me too much. I thought I would be self concious about people looking at me and seeing me fall...but when I was actually up there doing it I could not have cared less what anyone else thought. People who are up there for the love of the sport will think it is cool that this 30 something woman with some pounds left to lose keeps getting up, dusting herself off and getting back up the hill. People who are just there to look cool can kiss my behind because they are posers and their opinion doesnt matter to me. 

Plus there is a bonus to falling. It gives you a minute to take a little sit down break. lol 

I am going to go try on a few more boots this week. While the boots I got do fit my calves I have come to realize that they are not the boots for me. I think I want to get something with a little softer flex, and at least a good half to full size smaller in the foot. I am determined to find the perfect boots. It is my lifes mission at the moment. lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

learn how to fall 

I used to be a fat out of shape desk jockey...still overweight...still a desk jockey but in better shape...the health benefits will compound

you're doing great...shit I fell 4-5 times on my last run today and it was a blast ripping down a double black in knee deep pow


----------

